# sonic stage equivalent for mac



## boxerblue (Oct 14, 2010)

sonic stage, sony s windows based operating software for mini disc players does not have mac compatability. is there any similar mac based options available that doesnt require windows system


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, it's seems it's much like iPods and iTunes, only they didn't have the foresight to make it cross platform like Apple did. According to Wiki you could try this.


----------

